# Stoned again!



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I finished this today. One more stone to build and I'm done! The candles are aged just like the ones on my big monument but for some reason it didn't show up in the pic.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You've got a nice little graveyard going there. Now all you need is a fence!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice!! I'm jealous and thinking I need a pair of those in my yard!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> You've got a nice little graveyard going there. Now all you need is a fence!


Ya, I know...hopefully I can build one in time. Besides the 3 (maybe 4, I got another statue to use) monuments, I still have 14 foam headstones to work with


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, you are good.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That looks fantastic. I'll take two please...


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Damn sweet, Ryan those are top drawer. I love them both, very realistic, good paintjob and details. I cant wait to see your entire set up.


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

That looks great. I'll put one on my todo list.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really great work there Ryan!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone, glad you like my work. I'm just trying to keep up with all of you!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

*All my stuff + Headstone speakers*

Here's a pic of everything I've built so far along with a last minute idea I had. I decided to camo some of my speakers to match the headstones. That way I don't have to work as hard to hide them. The speaker on the right has an 8'' woofer in it along with a new tweeter because my ambient sounds are split Left/Right and I needed a better speaker to produce a deep laugh. The old speaker cracked and popped at high volume levels, so it had to go.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

a lots of details, i love it .. great job !!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work....................


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

that's great. would love one like that


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

I really like the paint job. It looks very realistic.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Those are great! Really nice job....


----------

